# UC 3843 en fuente Fermax



## Treybal (Feb 2, 2020)

Hola a todos los amigos de esta maravilloso foro. Después de mucho leer y sobre todo de experimentar me decido a publicar mi problema para ver si alguien me puede ayudar.
El problema es el sigueinte:
Tengo una fuente conmutada de una telefonillo de la Marca Fermax (adjunto fotografía), un buen día de repente y sin motivo aparente dejó de funcionar. Como "curioso y aficionado" de la electrónica, saqué la placa de la caja y empecé a investigar.

A partir de ese momento he realizado lo siguiente:

1º) Toda la entrada de AC hasta el puente rectificador, está correcta pues a la salida puente rectificador, me llegan 311 V continuos (medidos en el condensador de rizado).

2º) A la salida, no hay nada de tensión y debería haber 18 V.

3º) El Mosfet está bien, aunque lo he cambiado.

4º) El optoacoplador está bien, aunque lo he cambiado.

5º) Los diodos y zener smd que tiene los he cambiado.

6º) El IC que lleva, un UC 3843, lo he cambiado aunque estaba bien.

7º) Si medía tensión en el PIN 7 tenía 8,3 V. Por debajo de la tensión de bloqueo y a partir de este momento empecé a pensar que el problema podía venir por aquí.....

8º) La tensión en el PIN 8, el de referencia, era 0,2 V. más o menos.

9º) Ante lo visto en los puntos 7º) y 8ª), desoldé de nuevo el UC3843 y con una fuente externa empecé a alimentarlo a 8 V, subiendo poco a poco, a los 9,2 V más o menos, "arrancaba" y me daba 5 V en la PIN 8V. Por tanto el UC 3843 estaba bien y el problema debe ser de otro lado. Es como si el UC detectara un fallo y se fuera a una especie de Stand-by...

10º) Mientras tenía el UC3843 desolado, le dí tensión a la placa y en la alimentación al UC3843 que se hace por medio de un zener (ZD1) de 18 V, tenía 17,8 V por tanto hasta ese punto estaba todo bien.

11º) Soldé de nuevo el UC3843 en su lugar y de nuevo, a la salida del zener o lo que es lo mismo, en el PIN 7 del UC3843, tenía de nuevo 8,3 V...

12º) HE comprobado con el testar todas la s resistencia smd y no hay ninguna en corto. Las que tenia duda, las desoldaba y las media y las volvía a soldar y no he encontrado nada mal.

13º) Y para terminar lo que me ha dejado planchado...., en una de mis comprobaciones, empecé a medir la frecuencia y cuando pongo el teste en modo de medir frecuencia y mido entre la fase de la red (salida de R4) y la Gate de una SCR (PIN central del D5), de repente la fuente empieza a trabajar con normalidad.

14º) En ese momento, mido la tensión en el pin 7 del UC3843 y tengo 17,8 V, y en el PIN 8 tengo 5 V y todas las mediciones que hago son normales. Es como si el UC3843 estuviera dormido y de repente al hacer los indicado en el punto 13 se despertara.

15º) Ante esto he cambiado el SCR (llamado D5 en la placa) y sigue todo igual. He probado el SCR haciéndolo saltar con una fuente externa y está bien. He mirado las dos resistencias (R3 y R4) que tiene la Gate del SCR y está bien y también las he cambiado.....

16º) Si desconecto de la red la placa y la enchufo rápidamente, en menos de 2 segundos más o menos, arranca sin problemas. Si pasa más tiempo ya no arranca y tengo que hacer lo indicado en el punto 13.

Bueno he intentado explicar todo lo que he hecho, ya no sé que más hacer, a ver si me podéis ayudar.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## nico7401 (Feb 2, 2020)

Buenas. Me ha pasado que el 3843 se quede por momentos sin tensión de ref. Los 5v. Prueba cuando no encienda que seguramente te falta la tensión de 5 volts de referencia y por lo tanto no arranca el oscilador RC y el integrado no anda. Sino saca el integrado y proba darle alimentación en VCC y gnd y deberías medir los 5 volts en el pin de ref.
Sino tmb puedes probar a cambiar el ic.

Saludos


----------



## Treybal (Feb 2, 2020)

Hola Nico 7401, ya hice lo que me dices. Cuando no enciende no hay tensión de referencia pero si desueldo UC3843 y lo alimento, cuando paso la tensión Umbral, enciende y tengo los 5 V de referencia en el Pin8.
Por tanto el UC3843 está bien. No obstante cambie el UC y hace lo mismo.
Dado que la tensión de referencia la saca internamente el UC3843 (cuando se enciende), el hecho de no ternerla antes de arrancar no se debe, creo, a algún elemento periférico de la placa.

No sé pero es como si la placa detectara algo y para protegerse se fuera a un modo “stand-by”


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 2, 2020)

Fotos de los dos lados de la placa por favor.


----------



## Treybal (Feb 3, 2020)

Buenas tardes, estimado Eduardo, adjunto envío una fotografía de la placa por la parte superior, de la parte inferior ya la piso en mi primer post.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> Fotos *de los dos lados* de la placa por favor.


----------



## Treybal (Feb 3, 2020)

Hola Dosmetros en mi primer post está la fotografía de una cara de la placa y en el post #5 he puesto la otra cara de la placa por tanto están las dos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 3, 2020)

Ah Ok


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 3, 2020)

Las fuentes con el 3842 suelen ser de este tipo:  https://e2e.ti.com/cfs-file/__key/communityserver-discussions-components-files/196/ti-inquiry.PNG

La del link no es igual (ni es para 220Vac)  pero es muy parecida.   Casi todas necesitan una Rstart (ver link) para que el 3842 comience a funcionar, luego su tensión de alimentación (pin7) se sostiene via el bobinado auxiliar.

Esa Rstart es de valor alto (330k..560k...1meg) y suele estar formada por dos o mas resistencias en serie.
El problema es que suelen abrirse y cuando eso pasa no te va a a arrancar ni a palos a menos que le des un "golpecito" en pin7 , después se automantiene a través de Dbias (link)

En principio la Rstart es la formada por *R7 y R8* , pero da la impresion que no van a pin7, aunque no lo puedo asegurar porque cuando hago zoom no se ve un pomo --> La idea de las fotos es poder seguir las pistas y ver los valores de los componentes, no mirarla como quien mira un paisaje. 

De todas formas controlá esas resistencias.


----------



## Treybal (Feb 4, 2020)

Hola amigo Eduardo, te adjunto una fotografía de la cara de las pista donde he plasmado  las resistencias que están por la otra cara y efectivamente la R7 y la R8 no van al PIN 7.
Al PIN7 sólo le llega la alimentación del diodo zener (ZD1) de 18 V. Como digo en mi primer post si desconecto el PIN7 de UC3843 en el cátodo del zener tengo 18 V y si lo conecto baja a 8,3 V.

Las resistencia R 7 y R8 van a tierra por medio del condensador C6, el cual no sé de cuánto es porque no tiene ninguna serigrafía.

Por otro lado no sé si te servirá pero los 18 V  del zener se consiguen por medio de un SCR cuya puerta se activa directamente de los 220 V por medio de las resistencias R3 y R4, las cuales he quitado y están bien. Es precisamente cuando con el tester en modo de medida de frecuencia cuando pongo una sonda a la entrada de R3 y la otra a la salida de R4 cuando la placa empieza a funcionar. Eso me hizo pensar que SCR estuviera mal pero lo que quitado y he montado otro nuevo y sigue igual.

Me da la sensación que  el UC3843 está "pensando" que hay algo mal y para protegerse se va a los 8,3 V y cuando le hago lo del multímetro se activa....

No sé estoy desesperado y ya no sé más que mirar ni que cambiar porque no veo nada raro.

A ver si puede arrojar algo de luz a este problema.

Muchas gracias por adelantado


----------



## davidmoyata (Feb 4, 2020)

Sinceramente no leí todo el problema por que me dio flojera, jejejeje

ªªª (Saca el diodo y mide fuera de la placa) ªªªª.... Espero tu respuesta para seguir ayudando


----------



## Treybal (Feb 5, 2020)

Hola davidmoyata, si te refieres al diodo D1 no solo lo saque y medí sino que lo cambié. Por cierto estaba bien.
Además el resto de diodos smd también los he cambiado.
El condensador electrolítico (EC2) que está en paralelo con el zener ZD1 también lo cambie.
Hay otros condensadores smd que no conozco su capacitancia por lo que solo puedo saber si están en corto o no pero no puede conocer si la capacidad que tienen en la correcta.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 5, 2020)

Treybal dijo:


> 12º) HE comprobado con el testar todas la s resistencia smd y no hay ninguna en corto. Las que tenia duda, las desoldaba y las media y las volvía a soldar y no he encontrado nada mal


Las resistencias *nunca *se ponen en corto, se alteran de valor hacia arriba o se abren. Para ponerse en corto tendría que haber otra circunstancia ajena a la resistencia, como una pieza metálica o otro componente sobre sus patillas.
Aclaro esto por si crees conveniente volver a revisar bien las resistencias.

La configuración de esa placa es complicada, faltarían mas fotos de diversos ángulos de la parte superior para comprender mejor el funcionamiento y que aclares si los componentes que faltan los quitaste o es de fabrica.

¿Qué nomenclatura tiene el scr?


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 5, 2020)

Las resistencias puenden medir bien, pero al exigirlas, pueden variar su valor (subir, como dijo el Pincha).
Prueba reemplazar momentaneamente las resistencias que vienen de los 220 V al SCR.

Por otro lado, se ve que "Q2" tambien está conectado con uno de los pines del SCR. Fijate eso tambien, pero primero lo de las resistencias, para descartar esa parte


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 5, 2020)

> Por otro lado no sé si te servirá pero los 18 V  del zener se consiguen por medio de un SCR cuya puerta se activa directamente de los 220 V por medio de las resistencias R3 y R4, las cuales he quitado y están bien. Es precisamente cuando con el tester en modo de medida de frecuencia *cuando pongo una sonda a la entrada de R3 y la otra a la salida de R4 cuando la placa empieza a funcionar.*



Seguro que están bien?  Lo dudo   -->  Hacé la prueba soldando en paralelo una R de 270k a cada una.


----------



## Treybal (Feb 5, 2020)

Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Las resistencias *nunca *se ponen en corto, se alteran de valor hacia arriba o se abren. Para ponerse en corto tendría que haber otra circunstancia ajena a la resistencia, como una pieza metálica o otro componente sobre sus patillas.
> Aclaro esto por si crees conveniente volver a revisar bien las resistencias.
> 
> La configuración de esa placa es complicada, faltarían mas fotos de diversos ángulos de la parte superior para comprender mejor el funcionamiento y que aclares si los componentes que faltan los quitaste o es de fabrica.
> ...


Gracias amigo pinchavalvulas, no sabía lo de las resistencias, de todas formas cuando las he comprobado lo hago con el tester y mido la resistencia y veo si co incide con el valor grabado y no he encontrado ninguna mal.

En cuanto a las fotografías adjunto algunas más a ver si ayuda.
Por cierto el SCR es el BT169D lo puedes ver en una de las fotografías que te adjuntado


DJ T3 dijo:


> Las resistencias puenden medir bien, pero al exigirlas, pueden variar su valor (subir, como dijo el Pincha).
> Prueba reemplazar momentaneamente las resistencias que vienen de los 220 V al SCR.
> 
> Por otro lado, se ve que "Q2" tambien está conectado con uno de los pines del SCR. Fijate eso tambien, pero primero lo de las resistencias, para descartar esa parte


Hola DJ T3, voy a cambiar las resistencias que me dices. Las acabo de pedir, en cuanto me lleguen y las cambie posteo la experiencia.

Ahora bien, no entiendo que me quieres decir con:

“Por otro lado, se ve que "Q2" tambien está conectado con uno de los pines del SCR. Fijate eso tambien, pero primero lo de las resistencias, para descartar esa parte”.


Eduardo dijo:


> Seguro que están bien?  Lo dudo   -->  Hacé la prueba soldando en paralelo una R de 270k a cada una.



Hola amigo Eduardo, aunque DJ T3 me ha sugerido cambiarlas, y como le he contestado lo voy a hacer, pero tengo que esperar a que me lleguen, no había caído en la cuenta de soldar una resistencia de 270 K en paralelo.

Cuando os digo que están bien es porque las he desoldado y medido con el tester y me da el valor serigrafiado.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 7, 2020)

Treybal dijo:


> Ahora bien, no entiendo que me quieres decir con:



Que como no tengo el diagrama de la fuente, no se para qué será ese transistor SMD que está al lado del SCR, por eso te decia lo que veo.




Treybal dijo:


> Cuando os digo que están bien es porque las he desoldado y medido con el tester y me da el valor serigrafiado.



Justamente por eso te decia que le coloques temporalmente otras resistebcias para probar, porque pueden medir bien con el tester, pero en la exigencia se desvaloriza (lo digo por experiencia en un TV de los viejos, que no arrancaba, y todo estaba bien, y ya no sabiamos mas que cambiar, y probamos esas resistencias de "start" y se soluciono, y eso que median relativamente bien).
Pero si ya pediste las resistencias, mejor


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 7, 2020)

Para mejor comprensión del circuito aconsejo una buena limpieza con alcohol isopropílico y cepillo de dientes o brocha gastada y fotos claras, lo mejor enfocadas posible, de la zona del primario.
A ser posible bien iluminadas y sin destellos.

Sí, ya sé que es complicado pero ayudaría a comprender y confeccionar el esquema.


----------



## Treybal (Feb 12, 2020)

Hola amigos, ya me llegaron las resistencias y al cambiarlas, la placa ha empezado a funcionar.
Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda.


----------



## frica (Feb 12, 2020)

Felicidades Treybal por la reparación! Los expertos de grupo son unos crack! ¿Entonces esas resistencias reemplazadas medían bien fuera de placa, pero presentaban problemas durante su funcionamiento normal? ¡No tenía idea de que esto podría pasar!

¡Me interesa amigo Treybal confirmar esto! ¿Quizá la resistencia medía ligeramente fuera de rango? ¿Puedes poner fotos de las resistencias y darnos el valor exacto que mediste con tu multímetro? Aprendo mucho analizando estas situaciones.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 12, 2020)

frica dijo:


> Puedes poner fotos de las resistencias y darnos el valor exacto que mediste con tu multímetro?


Si las encuentra  , una vez soldadas las nuevas no se le da importancia a la "chunga" y pueden desaparecer en un pliegue del abismo. 

A esas resistencias que fallan al conectar el circuito o cuando reciben un golpe, un compi de taller las llamaba "microfónicas" y a veces son complicadas de encontrar.


----------



## frica (Feb 12, 2020)

jajaj muy bueno lo del "abismo". Pinchavalvulas ¿con qué frecuencia aproximada fallan de esta forma las resistencias? Puedes expresarlo de la forma "una vez de cada 20 resistencias fallidas". Imagino que son casos excepcionales.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 12, 2020)

La verdad, nunca se me ha dado. Las que he visto tenían la característica rajita y daban abiertas, las untaba un pelín de saliva (  ) y con chisporroteo dejaban pasar la corriente y funcionaba el aparato.

En treinta años sólo lo vi una vez y me lo enseñaron, en un trc philips. La resistencia se veía bien pero al rozarla con el mango del destornillador internamente falseaba y la imagen iba y venía. 

Veo mas fácil en smd ese fallo, por como están construidas.


----------



## frica (Feb 12, 2020)

¡ainsss que no me percaté que el comentario de las resistencias que fallan SOLO bajo carga lo dijo *DJ T3!*

Gracias *Pinchavalculas*. Si es tu dilatada experiencia no te has encontrado con estos casos, significa que son muy excepcionales. Aunque ya tenemos el caso de DJ T3 y el de este tema (aunque me gustaría confirmarlo con número y tolerancias en la mano).


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 13, 2020)

En mi caso, si no me equivoco, fue una medida normal para una resistencia de 5% de tolerancia. Pero al ser una resistencia de alto valor (creo que era de 270K, o similar, por 1 o 2 watts), nunca nos dimos cuenta, hasta que mi jefe recordo esa falla.
Quizas como dice pincha, era un tv philips el que reparamos (caracteristico por fallas complicadas).
En promedio, como te daras cuenta, seria 1/1000 aparatos, o algo asi


----------

